# Job wanted



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

My almost 6 month old GSD is doing as lot of obedience training and is doing well. She comes from working lines (German and Czech ) and will need to have a job when she is older. I believe she would be good at most things. Her greatest handicap is me. I am of advanced years and although in good health am, alas, no longer able to engage in physically demanding activities such as SAR. 

I would appreciate suggestions of work that would suit both the pup and me as we get older. I believe training her to do Therapy work will be one option when she will reach eighteen months or so. Anything else you can think of?

Thanks for your attention .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nosework is a lot of fun, and not physically demanding for the owner.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Tracking.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is definitely handler handicapped There are days I can barely move..

We do alot of fun tracking and hiking when I'm feeling good which is alot of the time, on days I'm not moving well, she is content to do errands with me, carry stuff around for me, just hang with me , and let me say, this girl is no couch potatoe, but she's adjusted well now that she is more mature.

I second tracking, maybe since yours is doing well with obedience, try some rally / obedience competition


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I second nosework. It's cheap. I prefer it over tracking these days because I do not have the space in the city to lay tracks and hate traipsing around in 90+ degree heat and humidity with huge boots on laying tracks full of ticks. With nosework I can do boxes, interior searches, exterior searches, vehicle searches all at my house or just use my neighbor's.


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

We have started nosework, and I think it is a blast! We didn't do a lot of tracking before, so I can't compare it, but I can tell you I am really challenged to be able to read my dog. As I learn to see her subtle cues, I feel our relationship growing. This activity has been very rewarding for us.

Good luck finding the right venue!


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks to each of you who responded. I appreciate your help. I'm going to look into nose work classes and will keep you apprised of progress.


----------

